# Desolation canyon?



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I’m new to Mountain Buzz, and hope you will be able to help me
I’m part of a group that was able to secure a permit for Desolation Canyon in late June. Two rafts, a cat, and 6 canoes.
I believe, late June flows will be anywhere from 6000 to 9000 CFS, and have been told that if everybody is comfortable doing the Lower Salmon at 6000 to 7000 CFS, then we have the skills. True or false, or any thoughts in between that?
What about Joe Hutch? I think I’ve read most of the posts regarding the big blowout, and last year’s trips, but most of the write up’s seem to be over 12,000 CFS. Our rafts shouldn’t have any problems, but any thoughts regarding the open boats?
Water. The drinkable kind, preferably with the sediment load removed. Do people filter and drink the river water? Or, carry all of their water, or collect and filter from side streams? 
And thanks for the heads up regarding bringing lots and lots DEET
 Thanks


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

Even at lower water those canoes will have a hard time if they don't have floatation. I hit Joe Hutch at 17,000 or 18,000 on June 10th two years ago. So there can be a chance of higher than exspected levels.

Rock creek has a nice fresh water stream that you can filter water from.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

All of the canoes are "whitewater" canoes properly outfitted with air bags, thigh staps, lots of rocker, etc etc. Canoes will also be carring their personal gear to add a twist to things.

We launch June 25th.


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

Then you have nothing to worry about. The water will be so warm you won't care if you swim.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Joe Hatch has a great big pool at the bottom with a big eddie, even if you swim you won't have to swim very far. Joe Hatch is a lot bonnier at lower level. Just stop and scout on river right.

If you have rafts, just bring the water with you. But Rock Creek is very clear water for filtration if that's your style.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I would plan on bringing all your water. The fresh water sources are hard to find and the Green is like choclate milk. Bring a filter just in case. It shouldn't be too hard to skirt the holes in Joe Hutch just don't get sideways. I'm pretty sure you could portage a canoe on river right if need be.


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

You can filter water at Rock Creek and at Chandler Creek. We've done Deso in August the last 4 years and have been able to get great water at both places. Chandler Creek was actually better than Rock Creek last year. Just filter and you're good to go! Those are also nice spots to bathe off, just be sure not to get soap in the creeks. We've never been able to filter water from the river, as it's just waaaay to silty and chocolate milk. Both Chandler Creek and Rock Creek are easy to find and noted on maps and were even marked on our GPS. For Chandler Creek, I'd pull over after the rapid - there is a nice big beach (or there was at our flows in Aug) and camp river-left (you'll need the Indian permit). You can hike back up to the creek from the camp/beach. There's a nice trail that will take you right to the creek. To be safe, ask the ranger before you launch. He'll be able to tell you where the best water is located at the time of year and river flow. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Rock creek for sure. Plus you want to stop there anyway for the ranch. I’ve always just seen it crystal clear, we don’t even filter, just iodine it. Seemed like Chandler was pretty skimpy last year when we camped there (the creek, the campsite is nice but the beach a bit rocky) unless I’m getting my spots confused, don’t have a map in front of me. Fun rapid to play in to make runs with a ducky or something. 

Sounds like you will be good to go. Having never seen them you might want to scout Cow swim (joe hutch canyon), wire fence, three fords, and I’m blanking the name of the one lower down with the big hole on the right side filled with jagged rocks. You can’t see it from above until you are right on it in the raft. No big deal if you know it’s there. I’m sure someone knows or I can find it later.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Rock creek, Chandler, and the Indian Hotel are the places we use to fill.

I got Giardia from Rock Creek a few years back....so be careful. I've drunk out if it before without problems........but I'll never do it again without filtering. The Moonshiners cabin at Firewater Canyon has a spring next to it where you could fill canteens and small water jugs. The water there is mighty tasty but the spring is slow flowing.....watch for Poison Ivy. 

I don't know if it is allowed, but there is a good water source and tank at the old indian hotel at the bottom of Desolation and before Gray. I forget the name of it......It's a bit of a walk to get up to where the hose comes out of the spring....which is next to the water tank...hint..hint..... but we use to fill there on High School trips and have the kids carry them back to the raft.....no filtering required.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Carry all your own water because of the oil and gas drilling activity. There's a possibility that drilling fluids are in the water going into the side streams. Even the commercial outfitters carry their own water.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for all the comments regarding water. Hadn't even thought about the implications of contaminants from gas and oil drilling! 

And, thank you also for the list of rapids that should be scouted for first timers.

Looking forward to exploring a new river in new country.


If you all are ever in Northern California, and are curious about our rivers, just ask!


----------



## rafterswhite (Jul 9, 2009)

Osprey said:


> Sounds like you will be good to go. Having never seen them you might want to scout Cow swim (joe hutch canyon), wire fence, three fords, and I’m blanking the name of the one lower down with the big hole on the right side filled with jagged rocks. You can’t see it from above until you are right on it in the raft. No big deal if you know it’s there. I’m sure someone knows or I can find it later.



Coal Creek -- worth scouting the first time.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

that's the one! it's a simple right to left move but if you stay too far right definitely bad news.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

For the first time, scout:

Steerridge (scout is on the left, RIGHT before the rapid). 

Coal Creek (Scout on the right, 1/4 mile hike to the look out). Coal Creek has a Thunderous Hole on the right, it used to be the biggest rapid before Joe Hatch originated. The run is straight forward, just pull away from the hole.

Joe Hatch (Scout on the right about 1/8 mile to the rapid, right passed a big huge eddie on the right). Multiple runs here, straight forward is to approach from the left and stick to the current avoiding the center rock. A couple of rolling waves and then pull away from left bank. Another approach is to find your way among right side rock garden.


----------



## portercassidy (Jun 10, 2010)

Nobody mentioned my favorite.

Three Fords! scout from the boat.


----------



## markegge (Apr 29, 2010)

The water at Rock Creek was good last year--but I'd recommend a ceramic filter. We had two filters along. The Katadyn had a new paper filter (and the intake hose was kept in clean, fast running water) but clogged and was rendered useless after about 2 gallons. Fortunately, we had an MSR ceramic filter along--which got us through the trip.

Although there are several creeks that feed into Deso, Rock Creek is the only that's pronounced and easy to find.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

We have a really neat dual filter system that was used on the Grand Canyon. The first one, the prefilter is a 5 µ, which then goes into a carbon filter. We're planning on pretreating our water with a flocculant. But that only works if we can set up our bucket system at Camp. The water on the GC trip looked like mud too. But I don't know how compares to the mud water on the Desolation Canyon.

We used a ceramic gravity filter on the lower Salmon two years ago, and by the time we got to the top Blue Canyon, it was moving pretty slow.

As always, we'll pack back up filters.

Thanks!


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Rock Creek water is clear and good - if filter/chlorine treated. The water from the pipe at the Ute Motel place river left or at Florence Creek has a LOT of dissolved minerals which will leave a nasty white crust on your pots and a bad taste. Carry as much as you can and refill at Rock Creek (filter/boil).


----------



## rjacober (Feb 25, 2011)

You can scout 3 Fords from Wire Fence beach. Trail on river right takes you to a great overlook.


----------



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

Deso-Gray is a classic WW open canoe trip. Know how to eddy in/out, ferry, and swim. It'll be fun. Plus, either an Old Town or a Royalex boat, just in case.


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

Saw a group in Colman Ram X-15 canoes run Rattle Snake at 23,000 cfs beginning of last June no problem. I was expecting carnage and was disappointed. If you are an experienced rafter/canoeist the trip is read and run for the most part. Joe Hutch should be run on the left side if the water is on the low side. Eat the meat of everything with the rafts, skirt the holes in Joe Hutch with the canoes.


----------

